# 4 Channel auto doser



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2015)

As anyone used one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jebao-DP-...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae1a7b493

Cheap for what they are!


----------



## tmiravent (8 Mar 2015)

Hi, I have one and Nuno Matos other! 
I have also the 1 channel Grotech (better material).
The jebao is working fine for 1 month or so. The material feels more plastic and not so good finishing details... But is very easy to use and calibrate. A litle bit more noisy, but i believe it does the work. The price is fantastic!
Nuno had to put extra non return valves because small plastic pieces for jointing the tubes let air in (bad plastic finishing). I didn't put any and never lost the flow (i was lucky i think).
I think reef people push more these pumps so they should be last long for planted aquarium (i hope so!). My final impression is that i would by it again without blinking!

Hope that helps, 
cheers


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2015)

I've had one for the last six months on a reef tank, been perfect so far, a few of my mates have got them too with no problems reported. Easy to program, calibrate, they were more expensive when I bought mine but still a total bargain. Fish street's UK warehouse sell a kit for them including a mounting bracket for both the hoses and pump as well as a 3 pot container for the liquid to be dosed (why 3 pots on a 4 head pump?). I'm going to get another for my new planted tank next month after payday. Jebao have also started making a 2 head version as well for £45 + postage


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2015)

Cheapest in the UK at the moment http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jebao-Aut...049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a136c8b1


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2015)

One thing to watch with these are they are only two roller pumps thus can be prone to back flow. They therefore must be used with one way valves to prevent the fluid in the pipe draining back into the bottle when pump is stopped.

Some people have reported issues with one way valves "salting" up on macro solution, but just need to watch.

You can get away with no valves, just store your solutions at same level as outlet. Marine boys do this.

Also put cable tie on all joints as pump pressure can push off the pipes if not careful.


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> You can get away with no valves, just store your solutions at same level as outlet. Marine boys do this.
> 
> Also put cable tie on all joints as pump pressure can push off the pipes if not careful.


This is what I have set up. I use RO tubing pushed on hot so it's rock solid, John Guest push fittings elsewhere


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2015)

This of course is mine built in 2012 and still going fine.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/

I used four roller pumps so no chance of back flow when off, as when reading forums at the time (both this and the marine boys) back flow and failure of one way valves was a real issue.

Also got a liquid carbon doser now as well.

If I was doing it again, definitely the Ebay 4 off pumps would be the way forward.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2015)

Colinlp said:


> I've had one for the last six months on a reef tank, been perfect so far, a few of my mates have got them too with no problems reported. Easy to program, calibrate, they were more expensive when I bought mine but still a total bargain. Fish street's UK warehouse sell a kit for them including a mounting bracket for both the hoses and pump as well as a 3 pot container for the liquid to be dosed (why 3 pots on a 4 head pump?). I'm going to get another for my new planted tank next month after payday. Jebao have also started making a 2 head version as well for £45 + postage


hey Colin
im looking for a 2head version. can you give me the website to get that cheers


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Mar 2015)

oh i see that they Fish street's has a uk warehouse. thank


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2015)

legytt said:


> oh i see that they Fish street's has a uk warehouse. thank


This one, it's not in the UK warehouse yet but I imagine it will be soon. Decent enough company to deal with whicheer warehouse you order from


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Mar 2015)

tmiravent said:


> Hi, I have one and Nuno Matos other!
> I have also the 1 channel Grotech (better material).
> The jebao is working fine for 1 month or so. The material feels more plastic and not so good finishing details... But is very easy to use and calibrate. A litle bit more noisy, but i believe it does the work. The price is fantastic!
> Nuno had to put extra non return valves because small plastic pieces for jointing the tubes let air in (bad plastic finishing). I didn't put any and never lost the flow (i was lucky i think).
> ...



As Tiago said I had to put 4 TMC Reef Doser non return valves, but I think it's because my thank it's placed higher tan his, also the tube joints wore crappy and I replaced them all, apart from this it's a really nice doser, precise, easy to calibrate, with easy programming 

So now no more thinking if I dosed the tank or not, and the dosing is made day after day 1h before lights on and half way of lights time really precise, only check the bottles at maintenance and fill ups


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## terry82517 (8 Mar 2015)

Does look impressive for the price. Definitely be getting myself one.


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2015)

From the number of people mentioning one way valves looks like it is two roller. So either fit one way valves if solution is below outlet level or keep solution at same level as outlet. If you don't the solution in the pipe will run back into the bottle each time the pump turns off.


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2015)

What one way valves do you suggest? Not a lot of pressure there


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2015)

I think any make will do, just cable tie the connections.


----------



## NC10 (8 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Also put cable tie on all joints as pump pressure can push off the pipes if not careful.



I had a "proper" peristaltic blow up in my face a few years back, no damage done luckily but pretty scary to say the least. Good advice to stick a tie wrap or circlip etc on the join, they can certainly build a bit of pressure up.

I've heard nothing but praise for all things Jebao, which is why I bought one of their pumps and I'm going to buy a second. In this case though, although a great price, I'd personally be aiming for 4 or at least 3 rollers. Have a search for a pump on its own and DIY one if you feel up to it.


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Mar 2015)

Be aware that air/co2 non return valves are not good for this purpose, I'm using proper Easi Dose Reef Non Return Valves by TMC for this kind of pump, they use gravity to block the fluid, so no big pressure holding, now blow ups and it's more than sufficient to hold on the fluids ...


----------



## tmiravent (8 Mar 2015)

Nice point Nuno! could you post an image of the valve to see the diference? Cheers


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Mar 2015)

No problem Tiago ,

A quick shot on my mobile phone :









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Vanish (8 Mar 2015)

Had a search for the TMC ones and couldn't find them. I did find these though 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400443795036 
How do they compare price wise?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Mar 2015)

TMC ones cost me 4,2€ each, more expensive than those


----------



## Colinlp (9 Mar 2015)

I couldn't find them either, not pretty things the TMC vales. How about these from CO2 Art, they're gravity activated


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Mar 2015)

Hi All great thread  This bit of kit is now on my shopping list  The photo above looks cool for a non return valve. Cannot see why it would not work ?? Great idea Colinlp.


----------



## ian_m (9 Mar 2015)

Colinlp said:


> How about these from CO2 Art, they're gravity activated


Might the plastic bit float if full of liquid, defeating the one way'ness ?


----------



## Dan-CR4 (9 Mar 2015)

how about these ones? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Windscree...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3ce36f9e7c

but does say * Not certified for Food Contact Use


----------



## ian_m (9 Mar 2015)

Dan-CR4 said:


> how about these ones? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Windscree...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3ce36f9e7c



Just the job. The food use bit would be human consumption, not plant..

Remember cable ties to hold tube in place.

or use these, preferably stainless versions.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-6mm-...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a5ad9167d[/quote]


----------



## Colinlp (9 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Might the plastic bit float if full of liquid, defeating the one way'ness ?


The insert is glass I think, I have one on my CO2 and it didn't float when the chamber was flooded in testing


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> As anyone used one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jebao-DP-...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae1a7b493
> 
> Cheap for what they are!


Paulo are you getting one? im looking to buy one


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2015)

legytt said:


> Paulo are you getting one? im looking to buy one


Not at the moment, I have built a couple of pumps with 4 rollers,just like how this one looks nice and tidy and you can dose multiple things into the tank, micro,macro, LC, extra iron? works well with 4 dosers. Need to buy a new tank first


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Mar 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Not at the moment, I have built a couple of pumps with 4 rollers,just like how this one looks nice and tidy and you can dose multiple things into the tank, micro,macro, LC, extra iron? works well with 4 dosers. Need to buy a new tank first


oh nice! any chance showing us how its made I like doing diy stuff lol


----------



## Konrad Michalski (20 Mar 2015)

Hi all. I just got my pump and will be installing it soon. Could I use polyurethane tube for this purpose? Normal 6mm tube seems to be very soft and too flexible. I'm a bit scared it may fold somewhere and get blocked. Cheers


----------



## ian_m (20 Mar 2015)

I just used 4/6mm PVC tubing on mine. No had any issues of "folding" as tube is quite tough.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (20 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> I just used 4/6mm PVC tubing on mine. No had any issues of "folding" as tube is quite tough.


The one I bought seems to be way too soft


----------



## ian_m (20 Mar 2015)

Well what ever my tube is not had any kink issues, maybe PVC is stronger.

Below are pics of the two ends of the system.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (20 Mar 2015)

Thanks for sharing photos. I will look around in DIY shops and see what I can get.


----------



## Vanish (20 Mar 2015)

Hi Konrad, I can't see a problem with you using polyurethane tube, ultimately it will only be carrying a salty water. I used beer line as this is too stiff to kink. I also put a small amount of ptfe grease onto the silicone tube inside the pump head to guard against the mechanical stress of the bearings operating against the tube. This has not affected the operation of the pump and I have read that is indeed a recommended addition to some of the larger peristaltic pumps. 
Here a link to some of the type of tubing that I used. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111110659749 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski (20 Mar 2015)

Thanks a lot. I will go for that then. What about measuring bottles, do you use any or just normal bottles?Cheers


----------



## Colinlp (30 Mar 2015)

I've just had the 2 pump version delivered for my new tank. The pumps are 3 blade and the contact surface is about 200 - 220 degrees so I doubt there is any need for one way stops to stop back flow


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Apr 2015)

hey guys
i was wondering if anyone can help. how do I set marco and mirco to dose every after day?

cheers
ryan


----------

